# Please help me program Pioneer AV Input with Bolt Remote



## azbimmer (Oct 6, 2009)

I am unable to program the Pioneer Input to the Input button on Bolt Remote, a feat I had achieved years ago on the old Tivo remote. Everytime I try to program it, it changes the inputs on my Pioneer TV.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mu guess would be that you should choose a different code for your Pioneer. Or you're not following the proper procedure?

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My guess is that you are wasting your time and there is no code to control the input of an AVR. My Yamaha has 9 inputs. Maybe a universal remote could be used.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

That's valid, too.

Although, there is likely the equivalent of 'Input Next' available for that device. Just maybe not in the TiVo remote...

-kp


----------



## azbimmer (Oct 6, 2009)

It worked fine on my Tivo Premier XL4. I have just forgotten how I did it five years ago. Since my TV and Receiver are both Pioneer, the Input button changes the TV's inputs, which I do not need.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Again, try a different code...

-KP


----------



## azbimmer (Oct 6, 2009)

Question: Is the remote shipped with Bolt+ Learning or not. I have been trying to put it into learning mode, but it would not take it. If it is learning, then I can just copy the button from my Pioneer control.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

azbimmer said:


> Question: Is the remote shipped with Bolt+ Learning or not. I have been trying to put it into learning mode, but it would not take it. If it is learning, then I can just copy the button from my Pioneer control.


I'm pretty sure that you have to move up to the TiVo Slide Pro Remote to get learning.

Scott


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

In my limited experience, programing the TiVo remotes to work with an AV amp input just does not seem to work well. I have both a Sony AV amp and a Yamaha AV amp. I have old Series 3 TiVos and a new Bolt. I have been using TiVos for about 17 years, and I have never had a problem setting up the TiVo remotes to work with any TV or amp pwr/vol control, but I have NEVER succeeded in getting the input button to control the amps. No matter what I do, the input buttons only seem to interact with the TV inputs, but never the amp inputs.

I first set up my Bolt with a Misubishi TV and the Yamaha amp - no matter what I did, the input button would only cause the Misubishi input screen to come up - never the amp. I recently replaced that TV with a new Samsung TV (but with same amp). Totally cleared the remote and started over, but ended up with the same results - even though I never set the code for the "TV input", but I DID set the code for the "Amp input", the TiVo remote still only brings up the TV input screen and not the A/V amp inputs.


----------



## azbimmer (Oct 6, 2009)

Just ordered a Slide remote. I will try to program the button by copying the function from my Pioneer A/V remote.


----------



## azbimmer (Oct 6, 2009)

Received the Slide Pro today. Same issue withe the remote refusing to learn A/V inputs. I was able to hard program it to the Pioneer A/V system by using the "learning' feature. Problem solved. Tivo needs to do a better job in addressing this bug. Their phone support in Philippines is terrible.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Bless the Slide Pro remote with its learning function! Added my Sanyo soundbar to the remote's functioning--the on-board code just wouldn't work.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

I just started using TiVo Bolt (I exchanged my Series 3 for it). According to the Bolt's "Remote Control Setup" function, the "Input" button can be programmed for TV's or AVR's. TiVo support is in denial that the AV Input program function exists. (Read email response below as proof.) None of the codes provided by TiVo for Yamaha "imput" work. Does anyone know how to get a developer's attention to fix code that does not work?

re:
Hello James,

Thank you for contacting TiVo email support.

The TiVo remote programming are divided into 3 parts only and these are:
- Programming TV power, volume, and mute
- Programming A/V volume and mute
- Programming the TV input function

We have no function to control the A/V input. I've also attached an article on how to program a remote to control TV and A/V receiver. If you need further assistance I recommend that you call to speak to a TiVo Phone Customer Support Representative at 877-367-8486 for more guidance. Please make sure to provide your Case Number when you call. We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

The Case Number for this inquiry is *07161641*. Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request. In order to reply to this email, please log into My Support at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.

Sincerely,
John

TiVo Customer Support Representative
www.tivo.com/support 
TiVo - Customer Help Forums


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> I just started using TiVo Bolt (I exchanged my Series 3 for it). According to the Bolt's "Remote Control Setup" function, the "Input" button can be programmed for TV's or AVR's. TiVo support is in denial that the AV Input program function exists. (Read email response below as proof.) None of the codes provided by TiVo for Yamaha "imput" work. Does anyone know how to get a developer's attention to fix code that does not work?
> 
> re:
> Hello James,
> ...


Interesting. My Roamio just shows the three functions listed in the TiVo email sent to you. My Bolt shows an additional setting to "Set A/V Input"

Sorry, can't help. I don't have any of my peanut remotes set to control the input on my Yamaha AVR. I do have them programmed so that the power button controls my TV (Sanyo) and AVR. One button push toggles power on both. Volume and mute only control the AVR.

My peanuts control my TV input. It'd be nice to control my AVR input instead, as all my devices go to that, and I just use a single input on my TV. Cycling through all my AVR's dozen video inputs would be pretty slow.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I have a Harmony 880. It controls everything just fine, including the Yamaha input function. The "peanut" is a heaven sent for my complex setup.
I just want my TiVo Bolt to work as advertised.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

Here is the Remote Control Setup screen from my TiVo Bolt:









TiVo Technical Support asserts the "Set AV Input" function does not exist. The floor supervisor says he checked it on support's Bolt.
Does anyone have a different Remote Control Setup screen on their TiVo Bolt?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's great. What options do you have with that selection for A/V Input? I have a Roamio but my Yamaha AVR has four Scene buttons that also turn on the AVR and select an input. (I have eight).


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

When you select "Set AV Input" you get several screens of AVR manufacturers, including Yamaha. When you select Yamaha you get about 10 or 12 codes. They are the same codes you are given for "Set AV Volume & Mute". The difference is, the "Set AV Volume & Mute" function works. The "Set AV Input" function does not work. BTW, I have a Yamaha TSR-5810. I use all four HDMI inputs. I know I have more than 8 inputs. I do have 4 Scene buttons.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What is the 'procedure' for putting the remote in 'AV Input' programming mode?

Maybe you're not getting it in the proper mode?

-KP


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> When you select "Set AV Input" you get several screens of AVR manufacturers, including Yamaha. When you select Yamaha you get about 10 or 12 codes. They are the same codes you are given for "Set AV Volume & Mute". The difference is, the "Set AV Volume & Mute" function works. The "Set AV Input" function does not work. BTW, I have a Yamaha TSR-5810. I use all four HDMI inputs. I know I have more than 8 inputs. I do have 4 Scene buttons.


Thanks. Too bad it doesn't work.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> What is the 'procedure' for putting the remote in 'AV Input' programming mode?
> 
> Maybe you're not getting it in the proper mode?
> 
> -KP


TiVo Central => Settings & Messages => Remote CableCARD, & Devices => Remote Control Setup => Set AV Input.

Set AV Volume & Mute works. Set AV Input does not work.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> TiVo Central => Settings & Messages => Remote CableCARD, & Devices => Remote Control Setup => Set AV Input.
> 
> Set AV Volume & Mute works. Set AV Input does not work.


Well, I kinda meant how did you physically put the remote in the proper mode?

For TV Volume, you press and hold TiVo+TV Power, for AV Volume you you press and hold TiVo+Mute...how do you get the remote in to AV Input Programming Mode?

I've installed 3 bolts in the last 2 weeks and never paid attention to it.

-KP


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, I kinda meant how did you physically put the remote in the proper mode


According to my Bolt's onscreen help, same as for the TV Input. Hold down TiVo+Input for 5 seconds, then input the code, and try it. Repeat until you find a code that works. With my Yamaha (RX-V673) AVR none work.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok.

The TV Input gets programmed with the TV Volume, right?

Also, can't you do a 'Code Search' by pressing the Channel+ or Channel- 'til you find a code that works? Hopefully!

-KP


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> Ok.
> 
> The TV Input gets programmed with the TV Volume, right?
> 
> -KP


The short answer is no.


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, I kinda meant how did you physically put the remote in the proper mode?
> 
> For TV Volume, you press and hold TiVo+TV Power, for AV Volume you you press and hold TiVo+Mute...how do you get the remote in to AV Input Programming Mode?
> 
> ...


Yes, same process for both TV and AV, press and hold the TiVo and input buttons, etc. However, AV Input does not work. I understand your point now. It may be another button that should be held with the TiVo button to set the AV Input.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

kpeters59 said:


> The TV Input gets programmed with the TV Volume, right?
> 
> Also, can't you do a 'Code Search' by pressing the Channel+ or Channel- 'til you find a code that works? Hopefully!
> 
> -KP


No. on my Bolt and Roamio (both still 20.7.1.rc6)
Bolt:
Set TV Power, Volume & Mute
Set TV Input
Set A/V Volume & Mute
Set A/V Input
Remote Control Pairing

Roamio:
Part 1: TV power, volume and mute
Part 2: A/V volume and mute
Part 3: TV input
Part 4: ADVANCE and REPLAY buttons
Part 5: Remote control pairing

Code search? Never heard of that for a standard TiVo peanut remote. Is that a feature on other learning remotes?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

justen_m said:


> Code search? Never heard of that for a standard TiVo peanut remote. Is that a feature on other learning remotes?


It's a 'feature' on most all One-For-All style remote controls, afaik...

Give it try?

-KP


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

TiVo + TV Power sets TV Power, Volume & Mute
TiVo + Input sets TV Input
TiVo + Mute set AV Volume & Mute

TiVo + "another button" must have to be used to set the AV Input, Not TiVo + Input as documented. I believe TiVo Bolt's internal documentation is *wrong*. I tried other buttons in combination with the TiVo, but none worked.

This issue seems to be beyond TiVo Support's comprehension. TiVo Support will not even acknowledge the Set AV Input function is there. I have spent hours on the phone and sent many written explanations. It appears TiVo support personnel only have documents and decision trees with no functioning equipment available to do its support.

Any idea how to get past TiVo Support so this can get addressed? The TiVo email support does not allow attachments so I cannot show them the TiVo Bolt internal Remote Control Setup menu to prove Set AV Input exists.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I've had much better look posting to forums.tivo.com. Register, sign in, then go to the features or troubleshooting forum and pose a question. It might eventually be answered. Way more knowledgeable people working that than the phones (in the past, anyway, it's been a while since I've used it).


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

justen_m said:


> I've had much better look posting to forums.tivo.com. Register, sign in, then go to the features or troubleshooting forum and pose a question. It might eventually be answered. Way more knowledgeable people working that than the phones (in the past, anyway, it's been a while since I've used it).


Done! I'll report back if I get a response.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You're not going to try the 'Code Search' while you wait?

-KP


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> You're not going to try the 'Code Search' while you wait?
> 
> -KP


Sorry for not responding. I tried that early in the process. It doesn't work. I believe the root cause problem is TiVo Bolt uses the same TiVo + Input setup process to program the remote for either TV or AV input changing. When I first received my bolt I was using my TV as my HDMI switch to access different devices (TiVo, Blu Ray DVD, Dish Network STB, etc.) and thus changing the TV input source. Now I use my new Yamaha AVR as my HDMI switch to access my different devices. Since the same TiVo + Input programming sequence is used to setup the input button, the TiVo remote cannot distinguish between TV codes and AVR codes.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Jim-Sarasota said:


> Since the same TiVo + Input programming sequence is used to setup the input button, the TiVo remote cannot distinguish between TV codes and AVR codes.


They are the same codes, in that they are in the same set assigned to the same input button, it's just some of the codes are for TVs and others are for receivers.

The problem is that this function is entirely built into the remote's firmware which can't be updated; the only thing the TiVo DVR software does is try to help you by listing the codes. A paper listing of the codes would be just as helpful. TiVo seems to have only ever added a few receivers in the beginning and doesn't seem to have added any for newer models. In fact the latest version 20.7.2 of the TiVo host software doesn't even show the A/V Input menu item any more, as you have found out. (I have a Bolt+ that's still at 20.7.1 and it still has the A/V Input menu item; my other TiVos are at 20.7.2 and don't have it.)

I think your only option to do what you want is to get one of the learning TiVo remotes, like the Glo or the Slide. Or buy a receiver that is in the TiVo remote's firmware. I had a Panasonic receiver at one time that got to work with A/V Input, but it's way obsolete now.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> I think your only option to do what you want is to get one of the learning TiVo remotes, like the Glo or the Slide.


That's what I was going to recommend as well. We taught ours the input command to cycle through the inputs on our Onkyo receiver.

Scott


----------



## Jim-Sarasota (Jul 7, 2017)

Update concerning this Remote Control Setup screen as seen in my attached picture.
While I was on vacation, my TiVo Bolt received an update that removed the "Set AV Input" option from the Remote Control Setup screen. Technically, I guess that's one way to fix the "Set AV Input" problem.


----------



## woodstocknick (Jan 19, 2014)

HerronScott said:


> That's what I was going to recommend as well. We taught ours the input command to cycle through the inputs on our Onkyo receiver.
> 
> Scott


That's what I did. Tivo sells the Slide Pro remote for $49. It has a learning function for Input, Power and Volume. I put it in learning mode for the Input button, pointed my AVR remote at the Slide Pro and pressed the Cable/Sat button on my Denon remote. If your AVR remote has one button to cycle through the inputs, you could use that as well.


----------

